# ankündigung eines langsamen todes:



## dubbel (19. März 2004)

die tour vom tiergarten über röthenbachklamm, moritzberg und zurück is ja was feines. 

tennenlohe, kalchreuth und zurück auch.
ca. 2 stunden, je nach variante. 

dazwischen liegt behringersdorf - günthersbühl - heroldsberg - erlenstegen. 
auch ne gute runde für 2 stunden. 

folgende tour ist deshalb für den sommer geplant. 

einfach alles zusammen:
von tennenlohe nach kalchreut, runter nach heroldsberg, dann nach erlenstegen, von dort zum tiergarten, die moritzbergrunde.
dann von anton leidinger runter die pegnitz entlang nach beringersdorf, von dort über ödenberg wieder nach herolsberg, weiter nach kalchreut und endlich tennenlohe. 

was meint ihr?

gute vorbereitung für lange alpentouren bzw. marathon oder?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. März 2004)

hört sich sehr gut an.   

Für wann ist die Tour geplant?   

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (22. März 2004)

keine ahnung. 
sommer, wenn die tage lang sind.


----------



## merkt_p (22. März 2004)

Im Prinzip ne feine Runde aber wenn ich mehr Zeit zur Verfügung habe, fahre ich doch lieber weitere Wege z.B. Albrandverbindungsweg von Vilseck nach Nürnberg oder Main/ Donau Weg ab Staffelstein.

Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Trails kennt man als Nürnberger doch ganz gut und fährt sie eher mal zum Feierabend.

Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du Dich ja mal zu einem "Weitwanderweg" einklinken.

Gruss Martin


----------



## dubbel (22. März 2004)

is halt 1. ne runde und 2. viel single trail.


----------



## Diva (22. März 2004)

Christian, 

ich melde auch schon mal Interesse an...
Kannst Du noch grob Länge und Höhenmeter durchgeben, 
damit man sich darauf einstellen kann? 
Bin auch nicht böse, wenn's mal wieder länger dauert ;-)

Ich hoffe bloß, Du willst das Ganze nicht schon in den nächsten 3 Wochen fahren. Bin noch etwas im Trainingsrückstand...

Manu


----------



## dubbel (22. März 2004)

ich vermute 7 - 8 h fahrzeit, 
hab aber weder tacho noch höhenmesser.


----------



## Beetlechoose (23. März 2004)

ist sicher ne heftige runde. ich bin vergangenes jahr von tennenlohe über kalchreut, güntersbühl, lauf nach nach hersbruck und dann über behringersdorf, erlenstegen, ziegelstein, buch wieder zurück. verlangt nach ner menge hornhaut am bobbers  , aber ich übe ja auch schon wieder fleissig.

also interesse für nen sonntagstrip melde ich schon mal an. einfach laut geben, und wenn´s der job zulässt bin ich dabei   

grüssis beetle


----------



## Diva (26. Mai 2004)

Dubbelchen, 
hast Du die Tour schon gemacht?
Falls nicht, wie wär's mit Terminvorschlägen?


----------



## TortureKing (26. Mai 2004)

sehr interessiert .....


----------



## Bateman (26. Mai 2004)

Fitfukker-king ???    

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Fitfukker-king ???
> 
> Bateman


naja, soll ja später im Sommer sein und dann eben bis zum Umfallen  ..... bzw. auf dem Weg kenne ich ein paar nette Kneipen ... komm fahr mit


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja, soll ja später im Sommer sein und dann eben bis zum Umfallen


ganz vergessen... 

gibt noch keinen termin. 
ich vermute juli: warm, lange hell und form einigermassen in ordnung.


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2004)

freitag teil1, samstag teil 2 gefahren. 

alles zusammen?
mann, is das lang...!


----------



## Diva (16. Juni 2004)

wie lang, Dubbelchen?
Wenigstens die km?


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2005)

schon wieder ein jahr rum?


----------



## polo (2. Juni 2005)

tennenlohe - kalchreuth - ebersberg - hetzles - rödlas - igensdorf - bei durst nach weißenohe und zurück - lindelbäche -  neunkärchen - kalchreuth - tennelohe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2005)

meiner is länger.


----------



## Tom:-) (2. Juni 2005)

nein meiner! glaub's halt endlich!!!


----------



## polo (2. Juni 2005)

tennenlohe - kalchreuth - ebersberg - hetzles - rödlas - igensdorf - bei durst nach prag und zurück - lindelbäche -  neunkärchen - kalchreuth - tennelohe.
im ernst: zu meinen erlanger zeiten bin ich nie richtung nürnberg, sondern immer nach nordosten gefahren. ist doch schöner, leerer und hügeliger, oder?


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Juni 2005)

SO IST ES!   

M.


----------



## dubbel (3. Juni 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> zu meinen erlanger zeiten bin ich nie richtung nürnberg, sondern immer nach nordosten gefahren. ist doch schöner, leerer und hügeliger, oder?


ja und?
die eine tour schliesst doch die andere nicht aus.


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2005)

Also für so ne fette Aktion würd ich auch ausm schönen Würzburg zu euch rüberkommen


----------

